# God D^%#$ Chevy %^#^%@# Best Buy $%^!#%$^!#%[email protected]^%!



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: &^@#$^*!%#^%#@$##@$&[email protected]$#

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :angry: 

Whew, needed that. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow you really do have "Bad Luck"


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Care to elaborate?


I'll second that.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Bad Luck, I take it that you're a little upset right now?


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Uhm can we fry an egg on yer head?----What did you get prices for a new truck?


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Mick said:


> Bad Luck, I take it that you're a little upset right now?


No matter what I do to try to improve this truck I just can't win.

Why do I still love it so???

Dropped it off for "re-installation" of the auto start, these bozos didn't put my lower dash panel on right and lost the steel clips that hold the top part on.

I need snow, it's Feb. 7th and I've only pushed once so far. I'm in dire need of that controlling feeling I get when I clear a fresh path. That's my stress relief.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

One truck, one plow, no sleep and bills to pay.
SIMA Member 



One truck SIMA

Is it worth it? SIMA


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> No matter what I do to try to improve this truck I just can't win.
> 
> Why do I still love it so???
> 
> ...


BL, first of all you have a Chevy...no need to further improve it. (That'll bring on some Ford, Dodge vs. Chevy comments I'm sure... ) Just buck up and run outside in your shorts like I do to start it up and let it run while I get dressed. Haven't had a dashboard problem yet with that method...

Buck


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Up North said:


> BL, first of all you have a Chevy...no need to further improve it. (That'll bring on some Ford, Dodge vs. Chevy comments I'm sure... ) Just buck up and run outside in your shorts like I do to start it up and let it run while I get dressed. Haven't had a dashboard problem yet with that method...
> 
> Buck


Hold on.

Nothing wrong with Chevy trucks except.
The front suspension is more plush than my wifes minivan.
A HD overheats with plowprep.
Seems to be a lag in the drive-train or rear end sometimes.
Rear brakes go out after 22K.
Tail gate cables brake bending tailgate.
Transmission shifts week.
Power steering lines leak at 45K.

Now my F250. Never mind I'm going to bed id be typing for two hours about all the problems with that pos.

They all have problems.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

amar said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Chevy trucks except.
> The front suspension is more plush than my wifes minivan.
> ...


Excuse me, I'm sorry I must have missed something. Who the hell are you again?

SIMA - Are you member? I only ask because if you knew s--- about S--- you wouldn't be asking that question.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

amar said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Chevy trucks except.
> The front suspension is more plush than my wifes minivan.. Is this a problem???
> ...


12345567890


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Is Plush suspension bad? I kinda like the nice ride
My hd doesnt overheat....ever (unless tow.haul is OFF) i think you have an issue
Lag in the rear end...um nope
Rear brakes gone? try cross drilled roters. The fronts should go out first
tailgate cable break? Um, those were recalled, shouda got them fixed
Tranny shifts weak? i dont think so....if you have such an issue with it, put a shift kit in. wanna see a weak tranny, look at the torqueshift with the 6.0psd
power steering lines leaK? possible, call it a small flaw



amar said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Chevy trucks except.
> The front suspension is more plush than my wifes minivan.
> ...


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> Is Plush suspension bad? I kinda like the nice ride
> My hd doesnt overheat....ever (unless tow.haul is OFF) i think you have an issue
> Lag in the rear end...um nope
> Rear brakes gone? try cross drilled roters. The fronts should go out first
> ...


I got the new Clutch for the HD when it had 2000miles on it

My tailgate cables broke when GM refused to address the issue bending the tailgate which they didn't give a dam about.

Plush suspension sucks because mods are necessary to carry a plow unless you crank up the tbars which puts so much xtra ware on everything up front unless you do it every time.
If I wanted it to drive like a car I would of bought a car.

There is a TSB on powersteering lines.

Why do I need to spend $290 on a new clutch fan why wasn't the proper one in to begin with.

Don't get me wrong I love my HD's the only truck I will buy.
But some of this is BS :angry:


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> Excuse me, I'm sorry I must have missed something. Who the hell are you again?
> 
> SIMA - Are you member? I only ask because if you knew s--- about S--- you wouldn't be asking that question.


Please excuse my response earlier. I was a bit moody due to a lack of caffeene intake this morning.

What I really meant to say was:

Yes, SIMA is worth it to me as a first year business owner long time operator. Why jack my rant thread. Next time PM me with any questions you have regarding how I operate my business.

Also - I have NEVER, let me repeat that, NEVER had any problem with ANY of my GM vehicles that was not self inflicted, and to that respect, I am continuosly amazed at how much a 1/2 ton GM pickup can really be abused. Regardless of how I come across on this site, I love my truck and would not trade it for an F-Series or Ram truck if you paid me. They are all subject to manufacturing defects and recalls. If I were to list issues with new trucks from the big three they would have to add bandwith to this site. The bottom line becomes which ones can you deal with in order to drive a truck that will be used for work and play.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Quote)
I love my truck and would not trade it for an F-Series or Ram truck if you paid me. They are all subject to manufacturing defects and recalls. If I were to list issues with new trucks from the big three they would have to add bandwith to this site. The bottom line becomes which ones can you deal with in order to drive a truck that will be used for work and play.[/QUOTE]

:salute:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

amar said:


> Why do I need to spend $290 on a new clutch fan why wasn't the proper one in to begin with.


It's free at your GM dealer. That is unless you procrastinated and let it go beyond the 36 month mark.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

amar said:


> IMy tailgate cables broke when GM refused to address the issue bending the tailgate which they didn't give a dam about.
> 
> Plush suspension sucks because mods are necessary to carry a plow unless you crank up the tbars which puts so much xtra ware on everything up front unless you do it every time.
> If I wanted it to drive like a car I would of bought a car.
> ...


As I stated before how did GM refuse to address the strap issue... they replace ALL the tailgate straps under a FREE recall.

If there is a TSB out on the power steering lines then they have address the problem again.

I do not see how cranking the t-bars puts extra ware on anything as long as you do not lift the front up too far(1"-1.5" max IIRC). Then again if you really want to go higher you only need to get shocks that extend longer, which are readilly available.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

TLS said:


> It's free at your GM dealer. That is unless you procrastinated and let it go beyond the 36 month mark.


The stealership charged me with 2000miles on it. They said you put a plow on it thats why it overheats.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

amar said:


> The stealership charged me with 2000miles on it. They said you put a plow on it.


Sounds like you have a bad dealer not a GM issue...just about everybody on this board had the clutch taken care of for free.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> As I stated before how did GM refuse to address the strap issue... they replace ALL the tailgate straps under a FREE recall.
> 
> If there is a TSB out on the power steering lines then they have address the problem again.
> 
> I do not see how cranking the t-bars puts extra ware on anything as long as you do not lift the front up too far(1"-1.5" max IIRC). Then again if you really want to go higher you only need to get shocks that extend longer, which are readilly available.


As I STATED BEFORE

The tailgate broke before they recalled the cables!:angry: they don't recall until they are basically forced to by thousands of issues. I got reimbursed but not for the tailgate.

They aren't replacing the power steerig lines for free I get to pay for it.:angry:

Frozen001 do some searching on tbars educate your self before you speak!
Cranking the tbars needs
1. Alignment
2. Longer Shocks ( your overextending the shocks, not good) regardless of how high you crank.

Cost of a GM's Plush front end alignment $65 New shocks $200 Per truck total $265

Now FROZEN001 I have BOSS 8'2" V Plows they are quite a bit beefer than your 8' strait blade. Your pro 8 weighs 699lbs my Vplows weight 890lbs

I wish I could get buy with your style plow there cheaper and lighter less abuse on the truck and the wallet. We plow some condos, storage facilities where you have to move snow around.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

there are plenty of guys on here who run you blade on the GM trucks and 1) cranked up there t-bars and 2) did not have to get an alignment or buy the overextending shocks. Run proper ballast and you should be fine. the is someone on here who runs a 9'2 boss Vee and runs the proper ballast such. Others have 9.5' fishers others have blizzard 810's...These trucks handle the weight fine...

Sorry about your power steering line problem, but if there is only a TSB out there, then you are in the minority of having the problem. If it were a major problem then GM would be forced to recall the trucks as I think it could be seen as a safety issue. Further more I think a lot of your issues can be seen a dealer related. Your truck has the snow-plow prep package then the fan clutch SHOULD have been replace free of charge. Any good dealer would go out of there way to make you happy. For example I took my truck in for some minor service a couple weeks ago (steering shaft lube and heated mirror problems). When I picked it up they also fixed an emergency break cable because they were seeing a lot of trucks with them sticking so they check mine out and replaced it. All free of charge. Maybe I am just lucky and have a dealer that takes care of its customers.

Sounds to me like you really do not like your truck as good as you say.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> there are plenty of guys on here who run you blade on the GM trucks and 1) cranked up there t-bars and 2) did not have to get an alignment or buy the overextending shocks. Run proper ballast and you should be fine. the is someone on here who runs a 9'2 boss Vee and runs the proper ballast such. Others have 9.5' fishers others have blizzard 810's...These trucks handle the weight fine...
> 
> Re Post:
> Frozen001 do some searching on tbars educate your self before you speak!
> ...


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

[http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/ind...ort_by=Z-A&sort_key=last_post&topicfilter=all

awesome site.

Go to the Chevy HD forum.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am sure that 90% of the guys who have cranked there t-bars on here will say an alignment is not necessare when you do not go to extrmes with it. I turned mine up 2.5 turns to raised my front up 3/4", I also run 500lbs of ballast in the winter. 15,000 miles later and I have no issues, no odd tire ware. IIRC you only start to overextend the shocks when start to raise the front end upwards of 1"+.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

okay, my bad. I knew I shouldn't have made the "Chevy's don't need improvement" comment. I was only joking around and should have known better as someone always takes it the wrong way. 

You know, it don't matter what truck a guy has. We as individual owners are always going to choose something or some way to modify these trucks to our specs, needs, or wants. No truck is perfect and any given truck will have certain problems, no different then people. I have borderline diabetes, some people have heart trouble, some don't ever get sick. 

Amar, as far as the recall stuff, something's not right. It appears your dealer is not being honest with you or something. My Silverado is a 2000 and I got the recall on the tailgate cables and got them replaced in 2004. I just replaced my rear brakes, new rotors, pads, etc. at 104,000 miles, and I'm still on the original pads in the front. Knock on wood...I now have 109,500 miles on my 1/2 ton and haven't had a problem yet. Personally if I were you I'd find another dealer and work through them. Tell them what happened with your current dealer and that you're not happy about it, I'll bet they'll do you right. Good luck, hope everything works out. 

Buck


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Amar, as far as the recall stuff, something's not right. It appears your dealer is not being honest with you or something. My Silverado is a 2000 and I got the recall on the tailgate cables and got them replaced in 2004. I just replaced my rear brakes, new rotors, pads, etc. at 104,000 miles, and I'm still on the original pads in the front. Knock on wood...I now have 109,500 miles on my 1/2 ton and haven't had a problem yet. Personally if I were you I'd find another dealer and work through them. Tell them what happened with your current dealer and that you're not happy about it, I'll bet they'll do you right. Good luck, hope everything works out.

Buck[/QUOTE]

NOT YOU TO!
My post said my cables broke prior to the recall. 
Time line.
Cables Broke tail gate damaged.................... GM recall........They reimbursed me for the cost of the cables.

I don't use the steelership for anything but purchase new and recalls. 
BUCK Im guessing with your mighty 1/2ton you probably don't tow 4k-9k trailers daily in the landscape season. Or in winter you probably don't have two cu yd of salt in the back of it.

Yes my trailers have brakes and I know if your working your trucks they are going to wear. Unless your using them as grocery haulers. LOL


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

*Truck Tip!*

When you go to a car wash get under the truck and spray the back side of the brakes with water to wash off dust, dirt, salt...... they cause things to haing up more causing premature brake ware.

HOLEY JACKED thred


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> Sounds like you have a bad dealer not a GM issue...just about everybody on this board had the clutch taken care of for free.


Boy, I wish I'd seen this thread earlier. I've got a possibly dumb sounding question now. When did the clutch fans on these Chevy's start coming out bad? My '97 has a different one now because I had to try something different. I'd changed waterpumps 5 times thinking it was them, nope, it was the clutch fan. My truck has 155,000 miles, so I guess maybe it's life was up anyway.....


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Both Cranked*

I have Both of my truck's bars cranked 1.5" above stock. On the 99 I cranked them at 64,000 miles..BROUGHT IT FOR AN ALLIGMENT AND THEY SAID IT WAS DEAD ON.... now i have 100,000 (as of yesterday...happy birthday truck) and the tires wear perfect. My 2003...yup cranked those 1.5" too! Dealer said to go 3 cranks which would be approx 1.5". They were right. As for the overheating issue. My truck can run 70-75 down the highway and be fine as long as i have tow/haul mode on. AS SOON as i turn it off, up comes the temp!


----------



## sno king (Feb 12, 2005)

*hymmmmm*

if u replace ur brakes that much, either u are on the brakes 2 much , or ur trailer needs brakes....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus...I get pissed off at Best buy and then a GM war starts...

amar - I am a memeber of Gmtc, and also CTW....excellent sites. 

I cranked the driver 6 times passenger 5.5 and added Timbrens, no alignment needed. I even plowed last winter without getting one. It wasn't untli I tagged a pothole on 287 at 75 mph that I needed one.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

ok let me chime in. i have a 2000 2500 silverado with a 8'2 v blade. truck has 178,000 miles on it. torsion bars are cranked all the way up. didn't have to buy shocks. brought truck in for a aligment last spring. after expecting the worse only ONE bad ball joint. new joint, alinement right on. as you can tell i drive this truck quite a bit. no irregular tire wear.
not gonna bs anyone did add a set of timbrens brought back that cushy ride with the plow on.
i also ran into the same with the tailgate cables. got the letter went to get reimbured for replacing them already. chevy told me to go and flour my nuts:angry:


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

I had my 01 gasser cranked all the way, I did have it aligned. I also ran factory stocks, but upgraded to Bilstiens(huge difference)

My current truck is not cranked all the way, but sets level. Had it aligned, but it was in specs. I also added bilestiens from the 01. I did add a small spacer in the front shocks, and that is it. Longer shocks are not needed, and in some cases can lead to the ball joints failing. All of this was with 285 tires on aftermarket rims. Gasser was PCM tuned from Wester's garage, and this truck is tuned with Predator. Both served mostly as farm trucks, but plow when it snows !!

Food for thought. My brother's 00 2500 crew cab shortbed, 454 has always been cranked, running 305 truxus sts's currently, with boss v. Truck has 
175K on the clock, he has had it for the last 50K and I swear the front end parts are orginials.

I did have a bad tranny with the gasser from day one, took the dealer about a year to agree, but a new one was overnighted so no complaints. Current truck has only blown off the intercooler boot, TSB for it but I didn't help driving like a wild man try to get pregnant wife to hospital.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Stovezbt said:


> I had my 01 gasser cranked all the way, I did have it aligned. I also ran factory stocks, but upgraded to Bilstiens(huge difference)
> 
> My current truck is not cranked all the way, but sets level. Had it aligned, but it was in specs. I also added bilestiens from the 01. I did add a small spacer in the front shocks, and that is it. Longer shocks are not needed, and in some cases can lead to the ball joints failing. All of this was with 285 tires on aftermarket rims. Gasser was PCM tuned from Wester's garage, and this truck is tuned with Predator. Both served mostly as farm trucks, but plow when it snows !!
> 
> What is the length of the spacer? Ive been waiting for Blistens to be back in stock they have been out since NOV. and not in until March. Did you know that Blisten doesn't sell the correct length shock when you crank Tbars, or use Green keys, or Ford keys. Thats why they have the spacers. They make the correct length shock for Off Road Unlimited and put there name on them. They are also out of stock.


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

amar
What is the length of the spacer? Ive been waiting for Blistens to be back in stock they have been out since NOV. and not in until March. Did you know that Blisten doesn't sell the correct length shock when you crank Tbars said:


> From my reading, there is now a extended length available for our application, but I also thought that I read that the H2 front shocks were longer and would work. This has been hashed and rehashed on dieselplace.com and fullsizechevy.com. One side cannot convince the other that they are correct. I know that for me, the spacer set-up works. I also think that these longer shocks are on back order, but lots of the vendors on dieselplace have extended length available when they get stock. For instance kennedydiesel.com, that is where I got my shocks orginially.
> 
> Spacers can be sourced easily and couple of ways. IMHO the worst way is just to add washers , or you can buy spacers at the hardware. They come in different lengths and are added at the bottom of the stack, under the bottom of mount. Look here for a pic at the bottom of the page. This is what I have done. Spacer is a 3/8's or 7/16's I.D. and range from 1/2 -1 inch in length, seems that not everyone can get the same length to work.
> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51955&highlight=shock+spacer


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Stovezbt said:


> From my reading, there is now a extended length available for our application, but I also thought that I read that the H2 front shocks were longer and would work. This has been hashed and rehashed on dieselplace.com and fullsizechevy.com. One side cannot convince the other that they are correct. I know that for me, the spacer set-up works. I also think that these longer shocks are on back order, but lots of the vendors on dieselplace have extended length available when they get stock. For instance kennedydiesel.com, that is where I got my shocks orginially.
> 
> Spacers can be sourced easily and couple of ways. IMHO the worst way is just to add washers , or you can buy spacers at the hardware. They come in different lengths and are added at the bottom of the stack, under the bottom of mount. Look here for a pic at the bottom of the page. This is what I have done. Spacer is a 3/8's or 7/16's I.D. and range from 1/2 -1 inch in length, seems that not everyone can get the same length to work.
> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51955&highlight=shock+spacer


Do they make these spacers for 1/2 tons?


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> Do they make these spacers for 1/2 tons?


 Diesel link post 5pages  look at the pictures of the setup

The shock mounts/shock are probally the same on 1500/2500 
Heavyer shock on the 2500 but probally same body.


----------



## Stovezbt (Oct 13, 2001)

amar said:


> Diesel link post 5pages  look at the pictures of the setup
> 
> The shock mounts/shock are probally the same on 1500/2500
> Heavyer shock on the 2500 but probally same body.


I would agree with amar, probably same type setup. When you go to the hardware to get "spacers" get multiple lengths because each truck is different, plus 1/2 tons might take more or less..

later


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I ran a 9.5' fisher V blade on my 03 and then on my 06 and then put on a blizzard 810. Duramax/allison on both rigs and thats a HEAVY combo. I dont have an issue but I run *proper ballast*.

Sorry you got bit before the TSB or recalls came out or if you got bit by a bad dealer.

Shocks wont top out or you wont need longer shocks or spacers with a 1.5" lift. To do a test jack up your truck and measure how far the front tire droops, now take the shock lose and see how far it droops.

I will admit though that the stock shocks suck for ride. Throw some bilstens or some rancho 9000 on there and you will know what a real car like ride is. Stock shocks seem to die a quick death and they kinda suck before that.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*!*

I work at kenowa automotive supply part time, some saturdays! Heres what I know about all NEW vehicles shocks. THEY ALL ARE MADE TO LIVE FOR 10,000 MILES, AFTER THAT YOU GET THE "coffee cup shake". So pretty much, if you like your ride and your vehicle has more than 10,000 on it, BUY NEW SHOCKS. I have dealt a lot with the shocks and computer chips and I know that rancho makes a great shock and gabriel does also. Heres the diff. Rancho takes off road a bit better, gabriel will ride a bit nices. Both handle loads the same and both have GREAT durability! gOOD LUCK!


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> I work at kenowa automotive supply part time, some saturdays! Heres what I know about all NEW vehicles shocks. THEY ALL ARE MADE TO LIVE FOR 10,000 MILES
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's a strong statement. Ive got a Venture 40k miles rides the same as when new. My dads DTS 29k & Esclade 48k ride real nice. My sister has a Grand AM rides fine. My 01,02 HD's ride like truck's. They are worked hard. I believe you on the truck shocks. But to say all shocks last 10k not a chance. You work at a auto supply they have brain washed you SELL SELL SELL. Its like the dealership saying DO NOT FALLOW MANUFACTURE RECOMMENDATIONS. BS Sure its good under adverse conditions to good to change trans fluid, plugs, antifreeze...... early. But they are trying to sell you early on almost everything.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Nope*

Nope, They didn't. The shop has two new body style dodge dakota's. both have 20,000 on them. ONe has new gabriel shocks. One is still stock. NIghT AND DAY. We have one of the most honest shops in town. NEVER trying to sell and always looking for the best price for the customer. We wont sell the cheapest parts (like napa) we only will sell the good quality for the price! Say what you wish. Go to napa. See how it lasts. We don't say "shocks only last 10,000" but when someone comes in and says " my tahoe (or any other vehicle) has 31, 000 miles and i get the coffee cup shake every time i hit a bump." they we tell them and get them prices and them have them price out the other options.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

Firstclass do you think there a better shock then the Blistien's?


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

Used to have a Ford, but am now a Chevy guy. I just love my rig. Best investment I ever made. However, if the '07 Silverados look like the '07 Tahoes, I'm going back to Ford. Ugh.

There, that should stir this up a little more....


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

bilstens are good shocks IMO. I would run them or ranchos(ranchos just becasue they are adjustable.....good for drag racing )


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

ratlover said:


> bilstens are good shocks IMO. I would run them or ranchos(ranchos just becasue they are adjustable.....good for drag racing )


 What was you speed in the 1/4 mi with the 11.75


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I got a question on the fan clutch, is this something that I could got to my dealer and get replaced for nothing eventhough it is out of the warranty period. i have the same problem on my 02' with 65,000 miles.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

99zr2 said:


> I got a question on the fan clutch, is this something that I could got to my dealer and get replaced for nothing eventhough it is out of the warranty period. i have the same problem on my 02' with 65,000 miles.


The steelership didn't warranty it for me maybe you can have better luck.


----------



## calponte (Jan 26, 2006)

You don't like the new tahoe/suburban?? Are you insane.. lol

They FINALLY designed something that actually looks good and modern..


----------



## calponte (Jan 26, 2006)

And Firstclass.. you're the only one I know who's ever seen multiple sets of shocks go out at 10k.. most last 50k... now, if it's just a crappy shock and something else is better.. then go get it.. but it doesn't mean the one that was on there is bad


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

115 mph


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

ratlover said:


> 115 mph


How many green backs did you invest to achieve that?
Does your name have something to do with the rat motors?
What is IMO?

This 07 Tahoe is sweet! Rember when the 01 NBS came out most hated it now many love it. They will come around.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

They don't completely go out. They get the coffee cup shake which is only solved with repacement. They are still safe and can still drivec of them. but the stock shocks get teh shake after about 10,000 miles whereas aftermarket ones will take MUCH longer to get that shake. And yes I do think that gabriel makes one of the best shocks of the market. Maybe not for off roading or for occasions like ratlovers. But to just drive down the road, the gabriel makes a WONDERFUl shock! Put them on my moms 98 suburban and it rode much better than it did brand new. those shocks now have over 80,000 and still feel new (good friends bought the truck from us) Am i saying that other aftermarket shocks such as rancho are bad? NO, i just know that the gabriel shock is GOOD!



calponte said:


> And Firstclass.. you're the only one I know who's ever seen multiple sets of shocks go out at 10k.. most last 50k... now, if it's just a crappy shock and something else is better.. then go get it.. but it doesn't mean the one that was on there is bad


----------



## calponte (Jan 26, 2006)

Not..

A shock is 99% of the time good or bad. It is a rear occasion that a valve in a shock gets stuck. Other than that if the shock is still sealed and not leaking.. it's doing it's job, plain and simple. Fluid does brake down over the course of time.. but we are talking many years before it even begins to affect the shock in a daily driver if at all.

I'm not ridiculing you.. but you're obviously very young and don't really know what you're talking about. Except for the fact that gabriel does make one of the best over the counter regular duty shocks.. hehe


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

firstclasslawn said:


> They get the coffee cup shake which is only solved with repacement.


What in the world is the "coffee cup shake"??


----------



## calponte (Jan 26, 2006)

there's only one thing he can be referring to..and that's the uncontrolled bounce a tire will exhibit.. when a shock has lost to much fluid to adequately allow the valve to dampen the rod. Commonly seen as a tire bouncing down the highway, inside your wheel well


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Yes....big block chevy reference

ummmmm.....how much did I spend on wasted parts that I shouldnt have bought or mistakes? Or how much would it cost to get a truck to run what I ran? It woulda been easier if I woulda taken off the plow mounts and tool box and headach rack ect.....my truck was pretty porky for a reg cab  Lets see.....suncoast stage 5 trans with a ATS co pilot, TTS tuning, 300$ or so in liftpumps, 300$ for traction bars, lotsa N2O, 125 for tie rod sleeves, shocks, exhaust, AFE filter.......

IMO=In My Oppinion


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

ratlover said:


> 115 mph


Just imagine how fast he'd be without the plow on!!

(I know the plow is off for a pass like that, but I had to say it, LOL!)

In a while, Chet.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Nevermind*

Obviously I dont know WTF I am talking about....SORRY FOR TRYING TO HELP EDUCATE!!!!!! Have fun boys, and count me out of this thread. I may be young, but that doesn't mean I dont know about this stuff.


----------



## calponte (Jan 26, 2006)

..but with your prior statements...it does mean you don't know about 'this stuff'..

and i'm not bashing you... just saying you should understand the mechanics of something before you deem it to be broke.. or telling everyone there shocks are junk in 10k and to run to there nearest dealer (not napa) and replace them


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*I Do*

I DO know what I am talking about which is why I am offering my advise on this site! The base valve of the shock loosens up SLIGHTLY which causes the slight vibrations over bumps. (and yes the "coffee cup shake" is the slight vibrations you get when you hit bumps) THis typically loosen up AROUND the 10,000 mile mark on new GM vehicles, most prevelent on trucks. THey put cheap shocks from the factory as a way to save more money on the sticker price. Unfortunentally the market has become VERY competivie which casues manufaturs to do things like this.


----------

